# zanderrute wurfgewicht



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

Moin angelfreunde

Ich will meine rutensammlung um einige Ruten ergäzen
Eine davon soll eine zanderute werden 
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wieviel wurfgewicht sie haben sollte
Ich Angele fast ausschließlich mit gummifischen bis 15 cm aber eher meistens bisschen kleiner aber sie sollte es schon noch locker auhshalten.
Ich Angele nur im Mittellandkanal bei Hannover(nicht viel Strömung) und an einem See mit höchstens 4-5 m tiefe

Also welches wurfgewicht empfhielt ihr?
Ich mag es übrigens leichter aber sie sollte es schon aushalten

Also freue mich auf antworten


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Das ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, den z.B. eine Fox Rage Rute mit 50g WG kann noch 60 oder 70 g werfen, eine Schimanskirute braucht da schon ein WG von 50-100 um 70g Köder zu werfen. Wie hoch ist den Budget für die Rute?


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so einfach zu beantworten, den z.B. eine Fox Rage Rute mit 50g WG kann noch 60 oder 70 g werfen, eine Schimanskirute braucht da schon ein WG von 50-100 um 70g Köder zu werfen. Wie hoch ist den Budget für die Rute?



Nein ich möchte noch keine Empfehlungen für eine Rute sondern erst wissen wieviel wurfgewicht die haben sollte

Wieviel g würdest du empfehlen nach meinen Angaben?


----------



## Breamhunter (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Ich Angele fast ausschließlich mit gummifischen bis 15 cm aber eher meistens bisschen kleiner aber sie sollte es schon noch locker auhshalten.



Das Bleikopfgewicht ist viel interessanter als die Gummifischgröße


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das Bleikopfgewicht ist viel interessanter als die Gummifischgröße



Naja höchstens 15 Gramm aber meistens wohl weniger


----------



## anzip (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

10-40 reicht völlig aus. Da gehn auch Meterhechte ohne Probleme.
Aber im Kanal (meine alte Heimat) wohl weniger.


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



anzip schrieb:


> 10-40 reicht völlig aus. Da gehn auch Meterhechte ohne Probleme.
> Aber im Kanal (meine alte Heimat) wohl weniger.
> 
> Würden 10-30 auch ausreichen?


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Kommt auf das Spektrum deiner Köder an, wenn aber Hecht im Spiel ist, sollte man eher eine Nummer Grösser gehen, ausdrillen tut dem Fisch nicht gut, besser schnell einholen. Wird aber auch eng mit dem WG von 30g, ein Kopyto mit 15g Jig wird sicherlich mehr wiegen.


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Spektrum deiner Köder an, wenn aber Hecht im Spiel ist, sollte man eher eine Nummer Grösser gehen, ausdrillen tut dem Fisch nicht gut, besser schnell einholen. Wird aber auch eng mit dem WG von 30g, ein Kopyto mit 15g Jig wird sicherlich mehr wiegen.



Wieviel würdest du denn empfehlen?

Und welche große meinst du mit kopyto?


----------



## shafty262 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein 6"LC mit 21 gr. Kopf, wiegt 60 Gramm, für mich ist das ein normaler Zanderköder,diesen fische ich mit einer 20-50gr. Rute (Antares) und das bekommt die gerade noch hin!
> Daher weiß ich überhaupt nicht warum die Leute, so auch der TS, 30-40 Gramm Ruten auf Zander fischen?
> Muss irgendwie zwanghaft sein?
> Nimm mindestens eine 50gr Wurfgewichtsrute, es sei denn, du willst nur Winzköder fischen!
> ...


Das ist immer Revierabhängig. Bei dem Kanal hierbei mir z.B brauchst du maximal nen 10erJighead und die Zander mögen sehr kleine Köder.

20 km weiter in nem Tiedengewässer sieht der ganze Spass wieder vollkommen anders aus. Da jag ich dann auch mal nen 16er Freddyshad an nem 28er Jighead durch die Strömung.

Du musst das Wg in erste Linie von Gewässertyp und Eigenschaft abhängig machen. Nicht vom Zielfisch. Ueberleg dir wo du viel fischen wirst. Meistens reicht ne Rute bis 50 Gramm locker. Wenn sie hält was sie verspricht.


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Ok danke für die antworten
Welche Rute könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Habe nur ein budget von 50 € da ich noch Schüler bin 
Also 2.40 höchstens 40 g wurfgewicht und so hard und leicht wie möglich

Freue mich auf antworten


----------



## shafty262 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Definitiv die Vendetta von Abu Garcia


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Definitiv die Vendetta von Abu Garcia



Jap die war auch meine erste wahl:m
Aber welche Ausführung?
Ich finde die 30-60 zu hard und die 10-30 etwas ZZ weich aber würde eher zu ihr tendieren
Was würdest du sagen?


----------



## shafty262 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Wie gerade erklärt stark Gewässerabhängig. Viel Strömung 30-60.......wenig Strömung 10-30.


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Wie gerade erklärt stark Gewässerabhängig. Viel Strömung 30-60.......wenig Strömung 10-30.



Wenig strömung(Mittellandkanal bei Hannover) und ein Stillgewässer bis 5 m tiefe

Glaubst du diese Rute würde noch ein 15 Gummi mit nem 15 g jigkopf packen also unter normalen bedingen im see?


----------



## shafty262 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Kenne das Gewässer persönlich nicht aber ich empfehle dann mal die 10 - 30 Gramm Version. Die Rute ist echt ihr Geld wert habe viele Kollegen die sehr zufrieden sind. Werde mir auch noch ne Vendetta zulegen als Bitch fuer schwierige Ufer.


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Kenne das Gewässer persönlich nicht aber ich empfehle dann mal die 10 - 30 Gramm Version. Die Rute ist echt ihr Geld wert habe viele Kollegen die sehr zufrieden sind. Werde mir auch noch ne Vendetta zulegen als Bitch fuer schwierige Ufer.



Super dann wurde wohl die sein#6

Aber hast du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem rollenhalter ??
Habe nämlich schon oft gehört dass der manchmal nerven soll


----------



## shafty262 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Ist Geschmackssache. Man hat Oberhalb halt kein Kork o.ä. Ich fisch aber eh immer mit Finger am Blank. Also ich find den gut


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache. Man hat Oberhalb halt kein Kork o.ä. Ich fisch aber eh immer mit Finger am Blank. Also ich find den gut



Nein das meine ich nicht das was du meinst diese aussparung im griff finde ich auch richtig super aber ich meinte ich habe gehört dass sich der rollenhalter manchmal von alleine bisschen aufdreht

Hast du sowas in der Art bemerkt?


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Alternativ würde sich für ein schmales Budget auch die hier anbieten:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-VENG...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item20ed26e8ed

 Fällt etwas schwächer aus als angegeben, aber finde die ganz okey fürs Geld. Wobei es die teils für unter 40€ gibt.

 Weiss gar nicht, was die Vendetta aktuell kostet?


----------



## allroundfischi (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Alternativ würde sich für ein schmales Budget auch die hier anbieten:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-VENG...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item20ed26e8ed
> 
> ...



Die vendetta kostet 50 
Aber diese shimano wäre interessant genau wie die shimano vengeance sea bass 
Das Problem ist das meine mMutter nichts im Internet bestellen will|evil:
Also brauch ich eine von askari


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Never ever Askari..... 

 Die haben 50% der Waren nicht mal auf Lager.... und im Laden schon mal gar nicht. Und dank Fernabsatzgesetz kannste die Internetrute wieder zurück schicken, falls die doch nicht deinen Anforderungen entspricht....

 Versuch das mal bei Askari im Laden.... keine Chance...


----------



## ein Angler (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Diese kostet etwas mehr haben sie aber eigentlich in allen Variationen da stehen. 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...jsf?sid=s1246019861520&sourceRefKey=-ob0THqCx
 Ich habe sie in der Hand gehabt und finde sie absolut top.
 Beim nächsten Askari besuch hole ich sie mir noch.
 Schöne Spitze und sehr gutes Rückrat. Außerdem sehr leicht. |bla:


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Never ever Askari.....
> 
> Die haben 50% der Waren nicht mal auf Lager.... und im Laden schon mal gar nicht. Und dank Fernabsatzgesetz kannste die Internetrute wieder zurück schicken, falls die doch nicht deinen Anforderungen entspricht....
> 
> Versuch das mal bei Askari im Laden.... keine Chance...



Doch die vendetta haben die noch ist mir beim letzten Besuch bei der suche nach Schnur in ins Auge gestoßen


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Nein das meine ich nicht das was du meinst diese aussparung im griff finde ich auch richtig super aber ich meinte ich habe gehört dass sich der rollenhalter manchmal von alleine bisschen aufdreht
> 
> Hast du sowas in der Art bemerkt?


Ist mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Musste in 3 std einmal nachziehen.


----------



## racoon (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Doch die vendetta haben die noch ist mir beim letzten Besuch bei der suche nach Schnur in ins Auge gestoßen


 
Das stell ich mir sehr schmerzhaft vor.




allroundfischi schrieb:


> Aber welche Ausführung?
> Ich finde die 30-60 zu hard und die 10-30 etwas ZZ weich


 

Sorry - aber das ist grundlegend falsch. Das Wurfgewicht sagt nichts - aber so gar nichts über die 'Härte' einer Rute aus.

Wenn Du eine Rute zum Gummifisch peitschen suchst, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Finger von der Vendetta lassen, die ist einfach in jeder Ausführung ein Schwabbelstock. Falls Du sie trotzdem haben möchtest, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle ein Jahresabo einer Angelzeitschrift abschließen, da gibt es die Rute als Prämie und Du bekommst für etwas mehr Geld noch ein paar Toilettenlektüren dazu.

Aber aus Deinem Eröffnungsthread lese ich heraus, dass Du schon über mehrere Ruten verfügst, ich würde dann lieber noch etwas mit diesen Angeln und ein paar Tage sparen. Für ein höheres Budget gibt es wesentlich mehr Rute. Ist ja schon bald Weihnachten.


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



racoon schrieb:


> Das stell ich mir sehr schmerzhaft vor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo gibts die Vendetta dazu? Die Venerate weiss ich aber die Vendetta? Noch dazu ist die Vendetta keinesfalls ein Schwabbelstock und wenn die im Laden gekauft wird kann man es ja vorher testen.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Ich fische sowohl die Vengeance Sea Bass, Vendetta und auch die Vengeance Shad...
Die Vendetta ist eher son AllroundDing, Faulenzen geht, DropShot funktioniert mit der, nen Wobbler kannste auch twitchen und Blinker und Spinner sowieso.
Die Sea Bass habe ich zum Barsch und leichten Zanderfaulenzen, die macht für den Preis echt ne gute Figur und ein großer Vorteil dieser Rute ist der kurze Griff (der bei der Vendetta fällt ziemlich lang aus, was stören kann)
VengeanceShad ist bei mir hauptsächlich beim Freiwasserjiggen im Einsatz...
Aber wie gesagt ist bald Weihnachten oder du sparst ein bisschen und dann kannst du dir ne vollwertige Jigrute holen...nicht ganz so teuer wäre zum Beispiel die Berkley Skeletor in 2,40m mit 15-40gr WG, auch bei Shimano gibt's schöne Alternativen (Sicimtar, Nasci)...
 Noch mal zur Vendetta, ist definitiv kein Schwabbelstock...


----------



## racoon (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Vendetta dazu?


 

Gibt /gab es zum Blinker dazu. Ist allerdings nicht mehr im Programm, zumindest nicht online. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich es im Heft gelesen habe.


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also nicht dieses Jahr. Habe den Blinker neulich aboniert und das ganze Jahr auf ne brauchbare Prämie gewartet. Leider vergebens.


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also welche Rute ist denn nun härter die sea bass oder die vendetta?


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Die SeaBass, bei der kannste dann aber das 2,40er Modell mit 20-60gr nehmen...
 aber warte lieber Weihnachten ab, vielleicht gibt's ja noch Geld und  Gutscheine und dann kannste dir ne richtige Jigrute holen...wie gesagt, die Vendetta ist für mich eher ne Allround-Geschichte, weils die mal zu nem Abo dazugegeben hat und die Vengeance ist meine Rute mal um sie so ins Auto zu packen und loszufahren, wenn ich ernsthaft und gezielt auf Zander fische, habe ich ne Skeletor...
 Und jetzt krampfhaft ne Rute im Laden um die Ecke zu kaufen ist auch nicht das Wahre, schau dich doch einfach mal am Wasser um, was andere so fischen und lass dir die Ruten zeigen, viele Angler sind freundlich und lassen dich auch Probewürfe machen und die Rute begutachten und dann entscheidest halt, was dir am besten gefällt...was nützen dir unsere Meinungen, die Rute muss zu dir passen und deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen...das fängt schon z.B. bei mir und meinem Vater an, wir haben einen komplett anderen Geschmack über Ruten und Rollen, jeder hat da seine eigene Richtung, aber wir fangen beide...
 Selbst eine Rute, die dir 100 Leute empfehlen, muss dir noch lange nicht gefallen |rolleyes


----------



## Quicksilver86 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Muss mich da mal einhängen:
Was haltet ihr so von der Beastmaster in 2.7m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-50g?


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Die Beastmaster fällt für ne Rute zum Jiggen und Faulenzen einfach zu rund aus. Geht eher in Richtung allround Spinnrute mit Tendenzen zum Gummifischangeln..... okey die gut verarbeitet - aber da kann man sich auf die SeaBass für 39€ holen 


50€ sind halt die Grenze des TE und dazu noch dass die Rute bei Asakri gekauft werden soll..... das macht die Sache schwerer. Budget auf 70-80€ angehoben und Alternativen wie:


Greys Prowla
Sportex Black Peal
Skeletor
uvm


würden sich anbieten.....


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also ne Rute überwiegend aufgrund des Wurfgewichts auszuwählen finde ich persönlich untertrieben.

Schon allein deswegen, weil,  wie schon erwähnt, die Ruten völlig unterschiedliche ausfallen.
Deshalb kann man auch nicht pauschal sagen "mit 10-30g landest auch noch nen Meter-Hecht" 
Einige Ruten in der Klasse kommen damit auf Dauer vielleicht klar, der Großteil, va in der Preisklasse wohl eher nicht. 

Es wurde noch nicht über deine bevorzugte Angeltechnik gesprochen, also zb jiggen oder faulenzen.

Auch wurde nicht darüber gesprochen, dass die Rute nicht nur ausreichend wg für schwere Gummis braucht, sondern auch genügend Steifigkeit um den Haken ordentlich im harten Zandermaul zu versenken und den Köder auch aus größerer Entfernung gut führen zu können.

Glaub mir, du bist vielleicht zu Anfang begeistert von der "super" Aktion, wirst aber schnell merken (spätestens nach den ersten paar Zandern die sich losschütteln konnten), dass was härteres doch die bessere Wahl gewesen werde. 

Wenn ne Vendetta, dann die bis 60gr. An deiner Stelle würd ich aber noch bissl sparen und dann was ordentliches anschaffen. 
M.m.n

MfG Tobi


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Hallo,

ich finde hier werden ein paar Sachen durcheinander geworfen - zumindest was die Shimano Sea Bass und die Shad angheht.

Ich habe auch beide (AX) und die Sea Bass geht doch sehr in Richtung Allround-Spinnrute. Sie ist jetzt kein Schwabbelstock, aber auch nicht übermäßig hart. Sie hat auch keine Spitzenaktion.

Die Shad hingegen ist ein richtiges Brett mit Spitzenaktion.
Sie eignet sich schon zum Jiggen, allerdings ist die Rückmeldung des Blanks im vergleich zu höherwertigen Kohlefaserruten ziemlich schlecht.

Ich würde sagen für unter 50€ sind die Shimano Vengeance Modelle schon sehr gut. Klar man hat keine hochwertige Kohlefaser (aber das gibt es für 50€ einfach nicht), dennoch sind sie tadellos verarbeitet und taugen für ihren Zweck - mehr auch nicht.

Zur Vendetta kann ich nichts sagen - aber Schwabbelstock? Ehrlich?

Zum Thema Wurfgewicht:

Davon kannst du wirklich nicht viel ableiten, was die Härte einer Rute betrifft.
Die alte Shimano Yasei hatte ja 7-28g aufgedrucktes WG vom Hersteller.
In der Realität ging es eher richtung 60 oder sogar 80g.
Die Daiwa Lexa ist erst ab 30-60g straff genug für Gummifisch etc...
Also WG ist keine Angabe zur Härte und erst recht keine 100% akkurate Angabe.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Eine Seabass-, also eine Wolfsbarschrute soll ja auch kein Brett sein. Auf WB's fischt man vorzugsweise mit Wobblern und dafür brauchts keine Bretter. Fürs Faulenzen auf Zander schon.


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> .....dafür brauchts keine Bretter. Fürs Faulenzen auf Zander schon.



Warum genau ??

Vor ein paar Jahren konnte man nur mit eine Jigrute Zander fangen.....
Mit einer feinfühligen Spitzenaktion lässt sich der Köder viel besser kontrollieren und bei jeden kleinen Zupfer gibt es eine Rückmeldung die du am "Brett" gar nicht mitbekommst.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Weil es eine Geschmackssache ist und in meinen Beiträgen immer nur meine eigene Ansicht zum Ausdruck kommt.  Zum Jiggen im Süßwasser sind mir nicht zu kurze, aber brettharte Ruten einfach lieber.


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Am besten Bretthart und mit einer sensiblen Rückmeldung 
Aber das bekommen halt nur teure Ruten hin.

Bretthart ist wahrscheinlich in erster Linie wegen dem Anschlag wichtig. Beim Jiggen wirft man ja in der Regel extrem weit. 
Wenn du an einer zu weichen/feinen Spitze den Anschlag bei 50m setzt, wird da trotz Geflecht nicht mehr viel ankommen.


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Va beim faulenzen sollte die Rute härter sein, da du ja eig nur über die Rolle arbeitest, heißt den Köder über kurbeldrehungen bewegst, während die Rute ihn Ruhe ist.

Du musst den Köder also durch ein Ruckartiges ankurbeln vom Grund weg holen.
Nur mit einer härteren Rute kann daher der Köder ordentlich geführt werden, eine weiche Rute dämpft dabei einfach zu viel, va beim ankurbeln.

MfG Tobi


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Ok also welche Rute jetzt?
Tendiere ja immer noch zur vendetta 10-30 g 2.40 m...


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Ok also welche Rute jetzt?
> Tendiere ja immer noch zur vendetta 10-30 g 2.40 m...





Musst du entscheiden.... auch wenn es hart klingt...


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Va beim faulenzen sollte die Rute härter sein, da du ja eig nur über die Rolle arbeitest, heißt den Köder über kurbeldrehungen bewegst, während die Rute ihn Ruhe ist.
> 
> Du musst den Köder also durch ein Ruckartiges ankurbeln vom Grund weg holen.
> Nur mit einer härteren Rute kann daher der Köder ordentlich geführt werden, eine weiche Rute dämpft dabei einfach zu viel, va beim ankurbeln.
> ...



Eine Rute mit weicher Spitze überträgt kleinste Vibrationen..du kannst mit dem Köder natürliche feine Bewegungen machen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das der Zander nicht auf einen harten Blank trifft weil die Rutespitze nachgibt. Der Zander spürt kaum Widerstand und spuckt den Köder nicht gleich wieder aus...
Wenn die Rute zur weichen Spitze ein hartes Rückgrad hat
Kommt der Anschlag problemlos durch...
Gerade im See und Kanal ist das erfolgreicher.....


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Habe grade noch ne Rute gefunden shimano scimitar ax 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der?
Hat die einen 30 t blank?
Ist mir nämlich sehr wichtig...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Die Scimitar hatte ich letztens inner Hand, die machte gar nicht mal so einen verkehrten Eindruck, an deiner Stelle würde ich die Ruten in die Hand nehmen und dann entscheiden, kannst ja Oma oder so mit in den Laden nehmen, dann springt sicher der ein oder andere Zusatzschein bei raus (so habs ich als ich noch jung war gemacht) :q


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Die Scimitar hatte ich letztens inner Hand, die machte gar nicht mal so einen verkehrten Eindruck, an deiner Stelle würde ich die Ruten in die Hand nehmen und dann entscheiden, kannst ja Oma oder so mit in den Laden nehmen, dann springt sicher der ein oder andere Zusatzschein bei raus (so habs ich als ich noch jung war gemacht) :q



Hat die denn ein 30 t blank?

Und wie findest du die vendetta?


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Hat die denn ein 30 t blank?
> 
> Und wie findest du die vendetta?



Was heisst denn 30 t Blank  ? Und warum musst du unbedingt einen Haben ?
Was nützt dir das bei deinen Buget ?


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Merlin schrieb:


> Eine Rute mit weicher Spitze überträgt kleinste Vibrationen..du kannst mit dem Köder natürliche feine Bewegungen machen.
> Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das der Zander nicht auf einen harten Blank trifft weil die Rutespitze nachgibt. Der Zander spürt kaum Widerstand und spuckt den Köder nicht gleich wieder aus...
> Wenn die Rute zur weichen Spitze ein hartes Rückgrad hat
> Kommt der Anschlag problemlos durch...
> Gerade im See und Kanal ist das erfolgreicher.....



Wie gesagt rede ich vom Faulenzen, da is dann nix mit " natürliche feine Bewegungen" mit der weichen Rutenspitze, da du nicht über die Rute, sondern über die Rolle arbeitest. 

Eine weiche Spitze dämpft nur das abheben des Köders mittels einer ruckartigen Kurbelumdrehung, wodurch der Köder die meiste Zeit nur unattraktiv über den Boden geschleift wird und man mehr Hänger, weniger Bisse hat.

Beim Biss denk ich is es relativ ob weich oder hart, da dieser meist in der Absinkphase geschieht und man den Biss am ehesten an der Schnur erkennt.
Daher kommt der Anhieb im Idealfall bevor der Zander überhaupt Kontakt zur Rute hat.

Und schneller bekommt man die Kraft sicherlich mit ner harten Spitze an den Haken.

Gerade im Kanal und See?
Also bei Strömung und bei keiner Strömung?
Wann denn dann deiner Meinung nicht? [emoji19] 

Va bei Strömung is ne härtere Spitze vorteilhaft, da zum Eigengewicht des Köders noch die Kraft der Strömung dazukommt. 

Einerseits ein Geflecht ohne Dehnung und andererseits ne Rute mit weiche Spitze verwenden.
In meinen Augen ein Wiederspruch in sich. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Hat die denn ein 30 t blank?
> 
> Und wie findest du die vendetta?



Die Scimitar hat einen XT40 Kohlefaserblank mit Geofibre-anteilen.
Shimano gibt nur an, dass je höher die Zahl ist (z.B. XT60), desto mehr Kohlefaser steckt im Blank.
Was man bei Abu mit 30T Blank meint weiss ich nicht ...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Die Vendetta ist halt ne schicke Rute mit einem meiner Meinung nach etwas zu langen Griff, kein Schwabbelstock, aber auch kein Brett, eher ne Allround-Gerte und nichts zum reinrassigen Jiggen...
 Die kann alles ein bisschen, aber nichts so wirklich perfekt, trotzdem habe ich mit meiner schon etliche Hechte, Barsche, Zander, Rapfen und Döbel gefangen...
 Zur Zeit nutze ich Sie für Grabenhechte und um mal nen kleinen Wobbler hinterm Boot zu schleppen...
 Geh in den Laden und begrabbel mal alles und dann kauf dir nach Weihnachten eine Rute, da gibt's bestimmt Geld oder Gutscheine #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also wenn ich das hier lese angel ich wohl völlig falsch.|bigeyes Meine Zanderuten haben meist 60-80 g und meine Hechtruten ab 100g Wurfgewicht.
Gerade beim Gummi angeln auf Zander ist eine weiche Rute völlig fehl am Platze, da man zu viele Bisse einfach übersieht. Dann könnte man ja gleich mit Mono Schnur angeln.


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier lese angel ich wohl völlig falsch.|bigeyes Meine Zanderuten haben meist 60-80 g und meine Hechtruten ab 100g Wurfgewicht.
> Gerade beim Gummi angeln auf Zander ist eine weiche Rute völlig fehl am Platze, da man zu viele Bisse einfach übersieht. Dann könnte man ja gleich mit Mono Schnur angeln.


Es angelt halt jeder anders und auch die Gewässer sind Unterschiedlich. Ich hab z.B. Nur eine Hechtrute die an die 100 Gr. Wg geht und die wird so gut wie nie benutzt. Alles andere bis max. 50 und ich fang meine Fische damit.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Wenn ich jetzt so die Beiträge und die Avatare meiner beiden Vorposter vergleiche, dann sind Rückschlüsse auf Technik und Taktik doch wohl sehr eindeutig!


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt so die Beiträge und die Avatare meiner beiden Vorposter vergleiche, dann sind Rückschlüsse auf Technik und Taktik doch wohl sehr eindeutig!



:q :q :q :q :q

made my day :vik:

danke Andal


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt so die Beiträge und die Avatare meiner beiden Vorposter vergleiche, dann sind Rückschlüsse auf Technik und Taktik doch wohl sehr eindeutig!


[emoji23]


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Zum Te 
Kauf dir nicht die Vendetta und schon garnicht in der klasse.
Wart noch Weihnachten ab und kauf dir dann eine bis mind. 60gr in der Länge um die 260-270cm. Glaub mir damit hast du auf Dauer mehr Freude 
MfG Tobi


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Ich wuerd die Vendetta kaufen . Lass dich hier nicht verrückt machen und kauf was dir gefällt nicht was wir empfehlen. Das Wurfgewicht musst du selbst entscheiden. Ich wuerd die 902 in 15-40 Gramm nehmen(Ich). Die 30 cm machen sich gut wenns mal an nen See geht. Die Rute ist schön hart und allgemein bekannt als gutes Allroundgerät. Mehr wirst du für das Geld nicht bekommen.


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Merlin schrieb:


> Was heisst denn 30 t Blank  ? Und warum musst du unbedingt einen Haben ?
> Was nützt dir das bei deinen Buget ?



Wie was nützt dir das ??
Mit nem 30 t blank spürt man einfach mehr!


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ich wuerd die Vendetta kaufen . Lass dich hier nicht verrückt machen und kauf was dir gefällt nicht was wir empfehlen. Das Wurfgewicht musst du selbst entscheiden.



Dafür hat er doch das Thema eröffnet, um Empfehlungen zu erhalten. [emoji57] 

Klar muss er letztenendes selbst entscheiden. 

Und die Vendetta zu empfehlen finde ich grob fahrlässig. Zumindest in der Gewichtsklasse.

Und für ein wenig mehr Geld kriegt man einiges mehr an Rute.
Leg 30€ drauf und du kriegst schon wesentlich bessere Stöcke. 
Deshalb empfiehlt sich Weihnachten abzuwarten. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Er hat doch das Thema eröffnet mit Maximalbudget von 50€ und nicht mit warten wir Weihnachten ab. Sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen zu warten und besser zu kaufen kla dann wuerd ich auch warten und besser kaufen keine Frage. Wer billig kauft zwei mal. Aber mit nem festen Budget von 50 € ist die Vendetta unumgänglich finde ich. Ich bin aber auch wirklich nen Abu Fanboy muss ich dazu sagen und natürlich sehen das manche anders. Und bei nem Stillen Gewässer was ein Kanal ja nunmal ist reichen 10-30 bzw 15-40 Gramm locker aus.


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt so die Beiträge und die Avatare meiner beiden Vorposter vergleiche, dann sind Rückschlüsse auf Technik und Taktik doch wohl sehr eindeutig!




Setzt mal deine Brille auf....
Hecht und Barsch sind keine Zander.....


----------



## Merlin (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Wie was nützt dir das ??
> Mit nem 30 t blank spürt man einfach mehr!



ist klar......besonders bei einer 50 Euro Rute #d
Du weisst doch gar was 30t genau bedeutet....

kauf dir die Vendetta das ist für dein Buget eine gute Rute


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Oder soll ich mir dann zuerst eine leicht barschrute mit nem wurfgewicht bis 15 g holen?
Wollte ich mir sowieso nach Weihnachten irgendwann holen
Also erst für 50 € ne barschrute und zu Weihnachten ne teure zanderjigge?

Ist dass die bessere lösung ?


----------



## Andal (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Stimmts, du hast jetzt ein bisserl Geld im Sack und jetzt muss auf Teufel komm raus eine neue Rute her? Denk dir nix, ich war in deinem Alter auch um kein Haar anders drauf.

Bloß recht sinnvoll ist das nicht. Wenn du mich fragst, dann halt dein Geld bis Weihnachten zusammen. Dann kannst du in einer ganz anderen Liga zuschlagen, von der du am Ende viel mehr hast.


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmts, du hast jetzt ein bisserl Geld im Sack und jetzt muss auf Teufel komm raus eine neue Rute her? Denk dir nix, ich war in deinem Alter auch um kein Haar anders drauf.
> 
> Bloß recht sinnvoll ist das nicht. Wenn du mich fragst, dann halt dein Geld bis Weihnachten zusammen. Dann kannst du in einer ganz anderen Liga zuschlagen, von der du am Ende viel mehr hast.


Da is was wahres drann. Spar bis nächste Saison und gönn dir richtig.


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmts, du hast jetzt ein bisserl Geld im Sack und jetzt muss auf Teufel komm raus eine neue Rute her? Denk dir nix, ich war in deinem Alter auch um kein Haar anders drauf.
> 
> Bloß recht sinnvoll ist das nicht. Wenn du mich fragst, dann halt dein Geld bis Weihnachten zusammen. Dann kannst du in einer ganz anderen Liga zuschlagen, von der du am Ende viel mehr hast.



Genau so is es:q
Naja aber ich warte schon mindestens 3 Wochen 

Aber deshalb würde ich ja erst ne leichte barschrute holen die auch nicht so teuer sein muss und für Zander dann schon zu Weihnachten mindestens 100 ausgeben

Könnte mir jemand ne barschrute empfhelen?


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

2.10 m am besten nicht mehr als 15 g wurfgewicht und natürlich so hard und leicht wie möglich


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Barschrute: Shimano Yasei Red Aori...2,10m...7-13gr WG, verträgt real etwas mehr...kostet um die 60 €

Zanderrute: Wenn du dann nach Weihnachten mehr Geld hast, holste dir ne Berkley Skeletor in 2,4 oder 2,7 m mit 15-40gr WG


----------



## Kaka (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Jackson STL X Pro Lite als leichte Rute. Für 40 Tacken zu bekommen und besser als die Red Aori. Hab beide


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Für unter nen Hunni würde ich bedenkenlos die Greys Prowla GS empfehlen, da hatte ich bei nem Kollegen mal eine in der Hand, 20-45 Gramm WG glaube ich. Geiler Stock für das Geld. Ich selbst fische u.a. :q mit einer Greys Platinum, das ist aber über deinem Budget.

Ich war in deinem Alter übrigens auch keinen Deut anders drauf #h!

Aber so manche Kaufentscheidung bereue ich bitterlich!!!


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

jackson stl x pro lite spin 1,98m 5-15gr - viel Rute für wenig Geld. Kostet circa 60€ und kannst mal hier im Board suchen gibt einige Erfahrungswert. Laut kaka muss sie sich sogar vor der weißen Aori nicht verstecken und das ist ne 150€ Rute.

Bei der Zanderjigge macht es tatsächlich mehr Sinn zu sparen. Hier benötigst du einfach eine gewisse Qualität die bei 100€ aufwärts anfängt. Sonst ärgerst du dich wegen fehlender Bisserkennung o.ä.


----------



## spike999 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Wie was nützt dir das ??
> Mit nem 30 t blank spürt man einfach mehr!




sagt wer???
viel erfahrung scheinst du ja nicht zu haben...

würd mich auch interessieren warum unbedingt 30t???


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Kaka schrieb:


> Jackson STL X Pro Lite als leichte Rute. Für 40 Tacken zu bekommen und besser als die Red Aori. Hab beide



Das Problem ist die gibts nicht in 2.10


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Die 10 cm fallen die nachher nicht auf.


----------



## spike999 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

die jackson wer doch schon klar als barschrute in nem anderen tread...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294028&page=4
ich glaub so richtig weiß er nicht was er will wenn ich mir seine treads und post so durchlese


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Oder soll ich mir dann zuerst eine leicht barschrute mit nem wurfgewicht bis 15 g holen?
> Wollte ich mir sowieso nach Weihnachten irgendwann holen
> Also erst für 50 € ne barschrute und zu Weihnachten ne teure zanderjigge?
> 
> Ist dass die bessere lösung ?


Definitiv die bessere Lösung [emoji6]


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



RayZero schrieb:


> jackson stl x pro lite spin 1,98m 5-15gr - viel Rute für wenig Geld. Kostet circa 60€ und kannst mal hier im Board suchen gibt einige Erfahrungswert. Laut kaka muss sie sich sogar vor der weißen Aori nicht verstecken und das ist ne 150€ Rute.
> 
> Bei der Zanderjigge macht es tatsächlich mehr Sinn zu sparen. Hier benötigst du einfach eine gewisse Qualität die bei 100€ aufwärts anfängt. Sonst ärgerst du dich wegen fehlender Bisserkennung o.ä.



Wie wäre mit der cormoran tx4 jaala?
Ist die besser als die Jackson?


----------



## RayZero (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also das mit dem 30T blank ist Quatsch - da weiß er wirklich nicht was er sagt. Was soll eine 40€ Rute für einen tollen Blank haben?

Ach er hatte schon einen Barschruten Thread? Gott ich weiss schon selber nicht mehr wo ich gepostet habe :m

Bin raus |wavey:


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



spike999 schrieb:


> die jackson wer doch schon klar als barschrute in nem anderen tread...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294028&page=4
> ich glaub so richtig weiß er nicht was er will wenn ich mir seine treads und post so durchlese



Nein hab mir damals doch keine Rute sondern erst ne neue Kurbel geholt
Hatte nämlich vorher eine für 10 vom flohmarkt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



RayZero schrieb:


> Bei der Zanderjigge macht es tatsächlich mehr Sinn zu sparen. Hier benötigst du einfach eine gewisse Qualität die bei 100€ aufwärts anfängt. Sonst ärgerst du dich wegen fehlender Bisserkennung o.ä.



Das glaube ich ganz und gar nicht. Man muss nur bisschen suchen, auch in Sonderangebotslisten. Mit Bushwhaker, Mag Pro Evo oder Prowla GS fallen mir auf die Schnelle 3 Ruten ein, die teils deutlich unter 100 Euronen kosten und absolut taugliche Gummifischruten sind!


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also stehe jetzt vor zwei Ruten die cormoran tx4 jaala oder die Jackson


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Oder soll ich mir dann zuerst eine leicht barschrute mit nem wurfgewicht bis 15 g holen?
> Wollte ich mir sowieso nach Weihnachten irgendwann holen
> Also erst für 50 € ne barschrute und zu Weihnachten ne teure zanderjigge?
> 
> Ist dass die bessere lösung ?


Definitiv die bessere Lösung [emoji6]




shafty262 schrieb:


> Und bei nem Stillen Gewässer was ein Kanal ja nunmal ist



Kanal ist immer ein stilles Gewässer?
Wo kommt dann nur die Strömung her [emoji6]


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Schlaf nochmal drüber, morgen fallen dir gewiss noch tausend andere Sachen ein, die du DRINGEND  brauchst!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Klar hat man mit höhermodulierten Ruten mehr Gefühl.

Dass man beim Ackern mit Schwabbelruten und schweren Köpfen alles spürt heisst garnichts.

Spätestens bei der Bisserkennung ist es ganz schnell aus.


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Definitiv die bessere Lösung [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Durch die Schleusen sind die meisten Schiffahrtkanäle heutzutage still. Klar gibt es auch Fließwasser Kanäle aber die sind seltener. Die Strömung (die minimale die da ist) bei den stillen Kanälen kommt vom Wind und vom schleusen.


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Naja also welche Rute denn jetzt??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Also komm, bisschen entscheiden musst du dann schon auch noch |kopfkrat.

Oder soll sie dir jemand bestellen und frei Haus liefern?


Eben drum: Ruhig Blut, schlafen gehen und von Fischen (und Ruten) träumen...


----------



## shafty262 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Bestell einfach deine engere Auswahl Online und schick den Rest zurück. Hier wirst du keine endgültige Antwort erhalten. Die Jackson soll wohl gut sein also nehm die einfach und freu dich drauf. Comoran sagt mir Rutenmäßig mal so gar nix.


----------



## Kaka (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Frey-fishing.de findest du die Jackson für 40 Euro. Nimm sie einfach bevor das hier ins endlose geht.


----------



## allroundfischi (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

Die Jackson scheint eindeutig besser zu sein 
Was mich nur stört ist dass "hohe " Gewicht und die nur 2.00 länge


----------



## spike999 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



Kaka schrieb:


> bevor das hier ins endlose geht.



die befürchtung hab ich auch...kein bisschen eigeninitative #c...wenn jetzt 5 leute schreiben würden hol dir rute xy...wo soll das hinführen...siehe vohrige treats des te


----------



## spike999 (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Die Jackson scheint eindeutig besser zu sein
> Was mich nur stört ist dass "hohe " Gewicht und die nur 2.00 länge



|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Kaka (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Die Jackson scheint eindeutig besser zu sein
> Was mich nur stört ist dass "hohe " Gewicht und die nur 2.00 länge


Nimm sie und du hast was wirklich gutes und im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis unschlagbares. Glaub mir einfach. Die leichte Spinnfischerei ist mein Lieblingsgebiet. Ich hab da wirklich einiges, von Mitchell evo, roter und weißer Aori, daiwa r'nessa, Vendetta bis zur Jackson. Letztere ist von Preis/Leistung mit Abstand die beste. Du bekommst für die 40 Euro wirklich viel Rute.


----------



## Kaka (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*

P. S irgendwann hast du mal von askari geschrieben. Da gibt es die Jackson auch. Allerdings für knapp über 50 €.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. November 2014)

*AW: zanderrute wurfgewicht*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Die Jackson scheint eindeutig besser zu sein
> Was mich nur stört ist dass "hohe " Gewicht und die nur 2.00 länge



Was mich ganz und gar nicht stören würde,wäre zuallererst die AUSGEWOGENHEIT einer Kombo


----------

